# ATV Log Skidder



## Philip Wheelock (Mar 27, 2014)

Been thinning a White Pine stand on our property and have 10-18" dia. logs to move; looking for recommendations on a skidder for my small tractor (see avatar). The skidding cones look like they'll break; anyone tried these? I see Logosol and LogRite log arches online. The forester who's advising me suggested I have my next door neighbor fabricate one. The neighbor has a hydraulic repair business and has fabricated a couple of wood processors. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 27, 2014)

IMHO, log arches work great behind GTs. I originally built this one longer and ultimately shortened it up for better maneuverability in our woods.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 27, 2014)

. I'm gonna build one like this. Put a ring on the bar, chain it to log , pull forward log lifts to transport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 27, 2014)

Nuzzy the hitch is different on that one now. Works great.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 27, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> Nuzzy the hitch is different on that one now. Works great.





Happy to hear it's still in service 





Sent from sasquatch tapaterritory...


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been using a skidding cone for a few years now behind an ATV and they are tough haven't broken it yet and I'm not easy on it either


----------



## jwade (Mar 28, 2014)

skidding cones are good. saw on another thread that a guy uses old car hoods, or an old plastic car bumper cover, said he cuts the corner off the cover runs a chain through it then hooks the log. the log resets on the cover and slides across the groun. i havent attempted it yet but i will on my next outing. good luck


----------

